

Jquery.com was down - binarydreams
http://jquery.com

======
dylanpyle
Possibly a good time for a reminder, folks: It's worth checking that if you're
hotlinking to jQuery, it's the Google Hosted Libraries version.[1]

It looks like code.jquery.com survived whatever the present situation is
(otherwise a big chunk of the 'net would be finding out right about now), but
it's been made clear for a while [2] that use of the code.jquery.com/* URLs
isn't encouraged.

[1]:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/libraries/devguide#jquer...](https://developers.google.com/speed/libraries/devguide#jquery)

[2]: [http://blog.jquery.com/2009/08/20/codejquerycom-
redirected-t...](http://blog.jquery.com/2009/08/20/codejquerycom-redirected-
to-google-ajax-apis/)

~~~
Jakob
Or, much better, have a local fallback:

    
    
        <script src="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
        <script>window.jQuery || document.write('<script src="/js/libs/jquery.1.7.2.min.js"><\/script>')</script>

~~~
dylanpyle
Yep, should have mentioned this, definitely a sensible idea - I believe this
specific snippet is taken from HTML5 boilerplate. Google is blocked in some
countries!

------
redact207
Site's down, directing HN front page traffic at it will help bring it back

~~~
19_ploT
Exactly.

------
BummerCloud
The main site is down, however the code library (<http://code.jquery.com/>)
remains operational.

------
hkri
Oh no! The apocalypse here!

~~~
moepstar
Not being a web-dev guy i've never really understood why people insisted in
including libraries from 3rd-party website..

Ok, i get that you might have a cache hit for a visitor that has visited a
site with that exact same resource included before, but other than that, what
am i missing?

Compared to events such as this, i'd rather host it myself and when i'm down,
nobody cares because i'm down anyways..

~~~
jimwalsh
There are benefits to use a CDN, or one of the Google API hosting services.
But yes, linking to a copy right on the jquery site, can't be encouraged.

~~~
firlefans
There are so many reasons not to do this. The potential site reliability risk
of relying on someone else's free CDN (page not loading/loading slowly) far
outweighs the slight benefit of CDN acceleration. When you CloudFront/Akamai
your content, you have some sort of SLA, but don't complain when Google pull
shared library hosting as they have many other free services.

